# Help with led spot lights



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

My new ( to me) 2007 B694 sl has 12 halogen bulb lights,4 strip lights and 4 halogen spot light,the 12 bulbs i have no problem with have ordered leds,strip lights i will leave but I am having problems knowing what to order for the spot lights .I have attached 2 pics (i hope)they are 34mm across and 36mm deep including pins.I can find mr11,mr6 and lots of mr but what do you think i need please.



edit :sorry on mobile cant re size image


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The attached that were not attached should now be attached :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

With those dimensions they must be MR11.
The pin spacing should be 4mm.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The main thing is to check the Halogen bulbs ... there are 2 types. Bulbs that push into the back of the fitting and bulbs tyhat push into the side of the fitting. Therefore you want LED's that either have side fitting pins or rear facing pins. 

Usually small Halogens are 10 watt so get 10 watt equivalents. If I were you, I would have just ordered a couple of LED's with a choice of warm white or bright white to see what you prefer.

We have bright white in kitchen and bathroom and warm white in the living area. I prefer the bright white.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I got rid of the halogen lights a long time back & changed them for LED . . well worth it (warm white - no loss of light intensity but a vast saving on battery power), I also changed 2 of the under wall cupboards halogen to these which are available from Argos
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4325750.htm#pdpFullProductInformation
they are 12v (but for mains use they have transformer in the plug . . ignore the plug unit & they work perfectly in the van.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have changed all of our spotlghts, and the two central lights and the awning light to LEDs and found it very easy.

The source I used awas Aten lighting;

http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/caravan-motorhome-lighting.html

who were brilliant at supplying what I wanted at a very good price.

It is worth checking and getting the largest that you can so that you get the maximum light output - the 6 LED works but does not give anything like as much light as the 16 LED -which fits in OK in our spotlights.

For the central lights I used 18 LED towers and for the overcooker light two of the 10 LED MR11's - which are superb.

Good luck - it is not cheap to do but the outcome is excellent. I used cold white for some and warm white for the overbed reading lights.

I am sure that I could have bought cheaper on e-bay but I wanted to ensure that the ones I bought were of a reliable quality.

Dave


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I used 6 led G4 with rear pins from Aten in my spot light, thought I would have to cut reflector as shown in MMM, but no it went straight in. I used Cold White. My Hymer is 2001 B584.


----------

